# FX5 intake & spraybar



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

*PARTS NEEDED*

*6x:* 3/4" 90Ã‚Â° elbows
*1x:* 3/4" end cap
*1x:* 10ft section of 3/4" PVC pipe (I choose gray because I didnt like the idea of painting the white PVC pipe)
*1x:* 8ft of 1" I.D. (inner diamter) hose
*4x:* 3/4" - 1 1/2" hose clamps

I made my spray 36" long. You can make it whatever size you want. I spaced the holes 1" apart and the holes are 1/8" diameter. There are 26 holes total.

*SPRAYBAR*










*You cant see it but theres a 3" section of 3/4" PVC joining the 2 90Ã‚Â° elbows together*



























*End cap*









*INTAKE*

*I had to sand down the tip of the pipe so that the FX5 intake strainer will fit. Just take your time and remove material slowly!*









Theres really no reason to make an intake. I made it just so it would match the spraybar and I because I had left over scrap pieces to make it.

Youtube video of it running:


----------



## randall495 (Feb 10, 2011)

what is this good for what is the reason i am new with cichlids any help would be great thank you


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

randall495 said:


> what is this good for what is the reason i am new with cichlids any help would be great thank you


I made it so it could agitate the waters surface. I have an 11" glass brace in the center in my tank and when I used the FX5 output nozzle it wouldnt move the water on the other side of brace.










Also it gets the poop pushed towards my intake.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

After months of trying to find black PVC I finally found it and its being delivered tomorrow.

The gray is ok but under my lighting it doesnt blend into very well w/ my black background...I made another spraybar w/ white PVC, prep / painted it with Krylon fusion and even letting it cure for WEEKS it still chipped very easily.

I'll post some pics once I get it made.......


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice job.

I made one too but I used a tee in the middle(one side of the brace actually) and then two spray bars to each side. One is a bit longer due to the center brace. I have 19 or 20- 1/8" holes and I've been wondering how much I'm restricting the flow. It's plenty as is but I wonder if I should drill some more holes.

I didn't make an inlet though I've wondered about building a y-type arrangement and have two inlets. I doubt I'll go through with it on this tank but might try it down the line. I wonder if anybody has tried it.


----------

